
70 percent of Kindle owners over 40? - hko
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10230969-1.html
======
dimitar
Older people also read books more. And read more books. This is the reader
market, not the blog market.

------
kqr2
Also, a nice feature for older people is that the text can be made large for
easier reading.

